# Shimano RS685 Shifters - Availability?



## cmclean3 (Nov 13, 2012)

Does anyone know when or where the RS685 shifters are available?

I've tried googling online but can't find a store that has them.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

I just got my bike with them and it's going to be a while. Mine will be going up on ebay soon as I installed the r785 shifters.


----------



## expatbrit (Oct 16, 2013)

Chain Reaction says oct 27th. Been waiting myself...


----------



## trickydisco78 (Oct 3, 2012)

I bought mine from bike24.de. Madison (uk) said none available until december. bike24 had 27 in stock last i looked


----------



## cmclean3 (Nov 13, 2012)

ok bike24 no longer has :mad2:

Anyone else know where i can get some? R1lee have you sold yours yet?


----------



## expatbrit (Oct 16, 2013)

Chain Reaction had some; I snagged a set with their Black Friday code. Bike bling is advertising them as in stock, too...


----------

